# Free give away Ghillie suit



## rsbhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has used this suit and how it goes in the S.W. desert terrain? Thanks, rsbhunter


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

All Predator Calls has sent us the lighter (DSG) Desert, Sage, Grassland version as well which we'll be giving away soon.







I think that one would be better for the SW. The one up for grabs now is more for woodlands.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are right "OH WISE ONE"

To the powers that be.... Please remove my moniker from consideration for this fine prize.


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Well this ole mississipp boy wud give it a good try out......Got me a new gun....Getting foxpro spitfire tomorrow.....That wud be a fine suit to help me get started......Good luck to all


----------



## buck#1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everybody I sure would like to win something and a ghillie suit sounds like just the thing I need.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

well buck you have to have a minimum of 5 legitimate posts to enter the contest but once you do enter and good luck.


----------



## Judo (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been tempted to purchase one of these for years. I am sure they would work great here in the Midwest.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Not super worried about where it works best since it's FREE!!! WOOHOO. I'm not as good a man as Don, I want to be in the giveaway sweepstakes!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Not super worried about where it works best since it's FREE!!! WOOHOO. I'm not as good a man as Don, I want to be in the giveaway sweepstakes!


My thoughts exactly... stay in the mix, you can always trade!


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> My thoughts exactly... stay in the mix, you can always trade!


Put me back in then.... please....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Joswalt said:


> Well this ole mississipp boy wud give it a good try out......Got me a new gun....Getting foxpro spitfire tomorrow.....That wud be a fine suit to help me get started......Good luck to all


I am Sure you would like to have it man but I live in MS too! I dont have but 3 LOL Where are you in MS?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Made my own the way they do in the books that talk about gillie suits. Took a long time and is heavy never had a chance to try it out. It is for the belly side down and has pads on the knees and elbows. It is all made from torn strips of fabric then tied to a net which is over a set of BDU's.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

That makes at least 3 of us from MISSISSIPPI !


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Would be nice to have one


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I LOVE guille suits. I have three, desert, woodland and a custom colors that I tied myself. IMO that seems to be the best suit, one that you tie with colors that best suit your part of the country. You can also adjust the weight of the suit this way.


----------

